# How do you Woosah while on cycle???



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 30, 2011)

Everyone has their moments while on cycle when the test, tren, dbol etc... Is running through your veins and when someone pushes that button you want to turn into the green hulk but know if you do it will ruin everything your working for.

How do you guys/gals Woosah while on cycle, 

Me ironically I breath in long breathes nice and slow and such when I exhale.  I also say a little prayer and it seems to give me peace and chill me out!


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 30, 2011)

FYI prayer is a placebo.  Praying does not change the chances of something happening or not.  Your belief system is a myth.
And, deep breathing is a form of meditation in which a person practices mindfulness, which originated from Buddhism, and is very effective.


----------



## james-27 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm a very claim man to begin with, but I have had moments while on cycle I wanted to snap. Just take a deep breath and walk away from the issue. Just stay cool.


----------



## Laborer (Oct 30, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> FYI prayer is a placebo.  Praying does not change the chances of something happening or not.  Your belief system is a myth.



If it keeps him from snapping then it works for him....

We all have our beliefs and disbeliefs.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Everyone has their moments while on cycle when the test, tren, dbol etc... Is running through your veins and when someone pushes that button you want to turn into the green hulk but know if you do it will ruin everything your working for.
> 
> How do you guys/gals Woosah while on cycle,
> 
> ...


 i feel like i have been less stressed and less mad on cycle. i also feel as if i actually handle my anger better. i have noticed that i have a shorter temper though, like before i would let everything build until i lost control now i start snapping right away lol. i also found that most htings that bothered me before dont now and its stupid little shit that actually gets me going and gets my blood flowing. also my girl but thats a different story. the gym is my place of peice. also i really enjoy driving. i love burning rubber and hauling ass on the freeway. its deffinalty my me time. other then that i guess im crazy all the time lmao


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 30, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> FYI prayer is a placebo. e.




As long as it works for him use it.....


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

also wanted to add that im not nessicaly mad but i want to break shit ALL THE TIME. i feel so destructive


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 30, 2011)

I respect your view on the situation.  No hard feelings here.  However your view doesn't change mine.  I have been through a lot in my life, more than I am proud to say or explain and prayer has brought me through more times than once!  I was the one running to hell and through grace and a little boy, my son, found that there is a God of which I believe in greatly.  Not to get into a religious debate.  but had to take time out to put that little excerpt in there.  Again, I respect your views exphysiologist88 and no hard feelings here my brother.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> also wanted to add that im not nessicaly mad but i want to break shit ALL THE TIME. i feel so destructive


 
I feel like that some times when the blood flushes the test around.  Like I just want to through stuff.  I think we need a therapist in here for a few sessions for us.  LOL....


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 30, 2011)

Caffeine in large amounts does not make the situation better for me. LOL!


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 30, 2011)

Laborer said:


> If it keeps him from snapping then it works for him....
> 
> We all have our beliefs and disbeliefs.



But, we should only believe things that we have proof of, otherwise were living a lie.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 30, 2011)

And I stand my position that prayer does not change the outcome of anything.  This has been proven time and time again in studies done on prayer.
If it works for you then that's good, but you have to realize that it's a placebo effect and not magic.
Some people like to carry a rabbits foot or a lucky rock and feel that it brings them good fortune, but we all know it's in their head.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 30, 2011)

FWIW do you think its much different than women going thru PMS every flippin month of their lives? 

A lesser example of self-induced mood swings is low carb dieting. Its pretty much on YOU to learn how to manage your behavior and others shouldn't have to put up your shit.  Where "your shit" is the whole collection of moods that come with hormone changes. It takes a lot to become aware of the changes and anticipate them and then managing them. Good pursuit for the responsible cycler.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 30, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> FWIW do you think its much different than women going thru PMS every flippin month of their lives?
> 
> A lesser example of self-induced mood swings is low carb dieting. Its pretty much on YOU to learn how to manage your behavior and others shouldn't have to put up your shit. Where "your shit" is the whole collection of moods that come with hormone changes. It takes a lot to become aware of the changes and anticipate them and then managing them. Good pursuit for the responsible cycler.


 
Well Ms. Sassy, well said.  I like that point.  We choose to cycle and must be responsible for our choices to induce the agression on ourselves and not anyone elses fault.  Good homing post and much respect for it!!!!


----------



## S_walker (Oct 30, 2011)

I've felt like going off on some asshole who really deserved it a few times and even lost patience with family, but really who wants to be _that _guy? gives all AAS users a bad fucking name.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 30, 2011)

^^^^^Agreed.  Then it gives everyone the upper hand to say that see I knew AAS would change you.  It is as Sassy said our choice to do what we do, not everyones else and can't expect them to be recieving when we fly off the handle for our own decisions.  Just go gym and crush weights, get away by yourself, or even talk to the voices in your head and tell them it will all be ok!  Ha-Ha


----------



## rage racing (Oct 30, 2011)

I just grit my teeth and count to 5 or 10 in my head. I have a VERY short temper. It used to be a problem when I was younger but now that I am older (33) I have a very good handle on it. I think this is another reason why people shouldnt get involved with gear at a young age.

*Chrisotpherm*. You pray to who ever you have to in order to keep your cool bro. I would talk to the fucking toothfairy if thats what it took for me not to get arrested for rippping some assholes head off. Keep praying brother.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

rage racing said:


> I just grit my teeth and count to 5 or 10 in my head. I have a VERY short temper. It used to be a problem when I was younger but now that I am older (33) I have a very good handle on it. I think this is another reason why people shouldnt get involved with gear at a young age.
> 
> Chrisotpherm. You pray to who ever you have to in order to keep your cool bro. I would talk to the fucking toothfairy if thats what it took for me not to get arrested for rippping some assholes head off. Keep praying brother.


 
x2 bro keep the faith! we all have somthing, that one thing that keeps us sane. ive never been religious and im still not. but i find myself prying once in a while when times are tough. i dont think it makes anything better but i feel releived and like a weight has been lifted


----------



## yerg (Oct 30, 2011)

I snap


----------



## secdrl (Oct 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> x2 bro keep the faith! we all have somthing, that one thing that keeps us sane. ive never been religious and im still not. but i find myself prying once in a while when times are tough. i dont think it makes anything better but i feel releived and like a weight has been lifted


 

Most definitely, bro! I'm praying ALL the time.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 30, 2011)

Whatever it takes to get us through you know.


----------



## rage racing (Oct 30, 2011)

yerg said:


> I snap


 
That works too.......LOL


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 30, 2011)

I prayed to the flying spaghetti monster once and won the lottery the next day...
He is our true lord and creator- long live pastafarianism!


----------



## rage racing (Oct 30, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I prayed to the flying spaghetti monster once and won the lottery the next day...
> He is our true lord and creator- long live pastafarianism!


 
Whatever gets ya through the day brother......


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 30, 2011)

I listen to loud music, crack sarcastic demeaning jokes, and belittle them until they want to die. When that doesn't work... Well I have a hole in the wall, a dented door, broken laptop, and a chair that is all kinds of screwed up... 
I work with the biggest group of worthless individuals the US has to offer.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> I listen to loud music, crack sarcastic demeaning jokes, and belittle them until they want to die. When that doesn't work... Well I have a hole in the wall, a dented door, broken laptop, and a chair that is all kinds of screwed up...
> I work with the biggest group of worthless individuals the US has to offer.


 i do security... i think i have you beat in the side of worthless mother fuckers


----------



## rage racing (Oct 30, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> I listen to loud music, crack sarcastic demeaning jokes, and belittle them until they want to die. When that doesn't work... Well I have a hole in the wall, a dented door, broken laptop, and a chair that is all kinds of screwed up...
> I work with the biggest group of worthless individuals the US has to offer.


 Do you work in a prison or the White House....


----------



## VonEric (Oct 30, 2011)

I find that when im "on" im more calm than usual and let things pass easier... That being said certain compounds make that difficult... Tren makes me have wierd thoughts... Halo makes me VERY aggressive... But then again so does Cuervo (yuck) but i rarely drink anymore so thats a non issue. If i am hungry then all bets are off - stay the fuck outta my way LOL


----------



## littlekev (Oct 30, 2011)

yerg said:


> I snap



^


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 31, 2011)

Can this apply to those who are heavy dosages of "stims"? We have our "B1tch I'll kill you!" moments too


----------



## GMO (Oct 31, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Everyone has their moments while on cycle when the test, tren, dbol etc... Is running through your veins and when someone pushes that button you want to turn into the green hulk but know if you do it will ruin everything your working for.
> 
> How do you guys/gals Woosah while on cycle,
> 
> ...



I never do anything impulsively, so by the time I have the perfect murder planned out (solid alibi, where to dump the body, weapon, etc.), I will have already cooled down...hopefully.



exphysiologist88 said:


> But, we should only believe things that we have proof of, otherwise were living a lie.



So, I take it that you can prove that God doesn't exist then


----------



## jtterrible (Oct 31, 2011)

I love this type of athiest.. he probably hates most christians because they attempt to shove the bible down his throat.. but he is really doing the same thing just with his beliefs.. just let it be..


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 31, 2011)

It's all a part of growing up.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2011)

I've gotten out of my car and torn the mirror off a guy's car from driving up my ass asking why he was tailgating. He locked his doors and closed his windows. That was only time I regret. Nothing happened, but I do talk myself out of a bit of short tempered shit remembering it's the stuff I'm on. 
My dad has a saying, " I dont have a short temper, I have a quick response for bullshit".


----------



## l69lou (Oct 31, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> FYI prayer is a placebo. Praying does not change the chances of something happening or not. Your belief system is a myth.
> And, deep breathing is a form of meditation in which a person practices mindfulness, which originated from Buddhism, and is very effective.


 That is so sad Bro. You only believe in something you can prove. What does that even mean ? You will cut yourself off from the best things in life that way. I find just keeping in mind that my aggression levels are high and being aware of that helps me take it down before I get to the stupid point. Great post I think it very important we all try to be good embasadors of our sport, there are plenty who are not.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 31, 2011)

See this is good therapy for us all.  Lol.  I hear you GMO I try and rationalize everything and eventually talk my way out of in the mind.  However like jugger I have my moments where I find self about to pull up to someone's car, get out and rip their mirrors of, but as said previously I usually talk my self out of it.  I do like to remember how I felt during that moment when I  in the gym, helps me to truly let a situation go through the push of the weights.  

For the exphysiologist no worries about your belief my brother, I am not mad at your convictions nor will I challenge or talk down to you.  I too use to be confused and hated God or the lack of belief in when I saw my brother die right before me.  But was brought to my knees when I saw my wife through her faith survive cancer by praying.  We all have our moments of doubt, hate toward God through a similar instance as mine, or through how your personal interaction with a "Christian", still if we are swayed from our beliefs due to our human experience then we are just a part of the masses of people who go with the flow.  I am a peace for the 1st time in a long time when for years i lived in a mental torment of hell.  Well I guess my therapy session is up for now guys.   Lol!!!!


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## .V. (Oct 31, 2011)

christopherm, how is your praying any different or of less value to you than my mediation and focusing on calm while looking at a wire wrapped tree made with cool, calming stones that a friend with similar beliefs made for me?  Or focusing on a calming white candle's flame?  

Prayer is the easiest way to do absolutely nothing still and think you've helped, it's also the most powerful way to accomplish things inside your own mind as long as you believe and really focus on what you are doing.  EEG's have shown that the brain wave changes brough about by meditation, focusing on calm, intense religious experiences, and the like are profound and effective.  

All you have to do is believe.  So I don't believe in a single, all powerful, completely good diety any more (hence being an Ex-Rev) and tend to lean more towards elements of the natural world...but in the end, what is the difference?  As long as you believe in it, it will work for you.  It's all in your own brain...but it still works.


----------



## l69lou (Oct 31, 2011)

The difference with prayer is it is not us who really do anything but the living GOD we pray to who DOES intervene in the affairs of men- He does incredible and beautiful things! This does not take anything away from those who like to meditate to find a place of calm ,not at all and I would encourage everyone to use those kinds of tools to cope. I too survived stage 4 cancer, Mantle cell lymphoma 8 years now and have been given the gift of bodybuilding back. Life is a journey and not everyone gets God. You're just not there yet.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 31, 2011)

l69lou said:


> The difference with prayer is it is not us who really do anything but the living GOD we pray to who DOES intervene in the affairs of men- He does incredible and beautiful things! This does not take anything away from those who like to meditate to find a place of calm ,not at all and I would encourage everyone to use those kinds of tools to cope. I too survived stage 4 cancer, Mantle cell lymphoma 8 years now and have been given the gift of bodybuilding back. Life is a journey and not everyone gets God. You're just not there yet.


 
^^^This

V, we have taked on the subject before my brother and you know where I stand and do respect your point of view as well.  Its a journey we are to the end results of life.  However we get there and when we get there what next is the enchanting uknown.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 31, 2011)

I owe you all reps by the way.  I can't right now due to me giving out to much in 24hrs.


----------



## J.thom (Oct 31, 2011)

I like to just remind myself that it's not worth getting worked up about. Instead channel my anger towards the gym and lift heavy ha ha.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 31, 2011)

GMO said:


> I never do anything impulsively, so by the time I have the perfect murder planned out (solid alibi, where to dump the body, weapon, etc.), I will have already cooled down...hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I take it that you can prove that God doesn't exist then



No, I definitely can't prove that.  I was referring to Christianity being a myth.  The science behind evolution is so overwhelming that to believe in humans coming from Adam and eve is just insanity.  Not to mention talking snakes, magical fruit, noahs ark, virgin births, rising from the dead etc.  

Although the Vatican now accepts evolution as fact, it's absurd to simultaneously accept evolution and believe in the bible as being the word of god.

And, then we have been brainwashed to think faith is a good thing.  Why is believing in something that we have no reason to believe in is good?  Logic, rationale and reasoning is something we should strive for.  Not magic, supernatural beings, and superstition.

I make it my goal in my life to only accept things as truth if there is overwhelming evidence for it.  I'm not prefect at it, but I think it's something we should strive for.

Science creates medicine and builds buildings, faith allows someone to fly airplanes into buildings so they can go to heaven.  Faith allowed Jim jones followers to feed their children kool aid w rat poison.  Faith is why Muslims are wreaking havoc on the world.

I'm an atheist, I don't claim there is no god, that would be absurd to think I know that.  But, I'm not convinced there is one, and that what atheism means.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 31, 2011)

l69lou said:


> That is so sad Bro. You only believe in something you can prove. What does that even mean ? You will cut yourself off from the best things in life that way. I find just keeping in mind that my aggression levels are high and being aware of that helps me take it down before I get to the stupid point. Great post I think it very important we all try to be good embasadors of our sport, there are plenty who are not.



It means when someone says "here read this book, it was written by man but it's actually the words of god" I say "prove it.".
A junior high biology book is all someone needs to see that the stories in the bible are myths.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 31, 2011)

Only time I legitimately thought I might lose it was on test and SD. I was about 3 seconds from jumping across the counter at work and strangling some retarded customer... I called someone else over and said I'm going on break take care of this guy. When he started to say something about me leaving I gave him a look that was apparently enough to make him think twice lol. Other than that I'm generally pretty calm and collected, if I have an issue though I usually just walk away from it before it gets out of hand.

I don't know wtf it is because supposedly SD isn't very androgenic, but I was fucking angsty and pissed off on that stuff.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 31, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> I love this type of athiest.. he probably hates most christians because they attempt to shove the bible down his throat.. but he is really doing the same thing just with his beliefs.. just let it be..



I don't hate anyone, and I'm not shoving any beliefs down anyones throat.  I'm merely pointing out Christianity is a myth and the sciences of biology, anthropology, zoology, geology, astronomy, and paleontology agree!
These are not belief systems it's science.

If faith is so powerful, why not run massive amounts of aas and just "have faith" that you don't need any AI or pct meds?


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 31, 2011)

lol I kinda disagree with the callout exphysio., but yes there is a huge difference between science and belief systems. IMO if you don't "believe" in evolution you need to pick up a book  .


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 31, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> lol I kinda disagree with the callout exphysio., but yes there is a huge difference between science and belief systems. IMO if you don't "believe" in evolution you need to pick up a book  .



Yeah, I didn't mean any disrespect, I like christopherm.  Sometimes I just can't help myself, especially when I'm drinking.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 31, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I don't hate anyone, and I'm not shoving any beliefs down anyones throat.  I'm merely pointing out Christianity is a myth and the sciences of biology, anthropology, zoology, geology, astronomy, and paleontology agree!
> These are not belief systems it's science.
> 
> If faith is so powerful, why not run massive amounts of aas and just "have faith" that you don't need any AI or pct meds?



Exphys, I am an Atheist. I do not believe in a single supernatural, all-powerful being or any commonly accepted representation of God.

I do, however accept and celebrate the success and overwhelming effects that prayer and faith can have in the lives of others. I have seen people turn their lives around through prayer, I've seen people survive cancers and diseases that no medical doctor gave them even a 2% chance of survival, but prayer and faith gave them the strength and hope that science could not.

Science is dis-proven daily, which is the wonderful thing about technology and advancement of our intellectual studies. I base my own personal faith and beliefs in what I know to be true, generally speaking - I have faith in science and worldly fact. If another person finds peace in placing their faith elsewhere I am in no position to place judgement on them, and neither are you.

Your final statement in the post I quoted is also pretty directly comparing faith to stupidity. None of the religious or faithful individuals in this thread have said anything the least bit offensive to you, so i'm really not sure why you're taking such an offensive stance.


----------



## Hench (Oct 31, 2011)

Good thread Chris, but ffs ladies this zone is about Gears and all the ways they can be abused, start a prayer thread in open chat if you want to debate this shit.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hench said:


> Good thread Chris, but ffs ladies this zone is about Gears and all the ways they can be abused, start a prayer thread in open chat if you want to debate this shit.



You're right hench, I'll leave it alone.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 31, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i do security... i think i have you beat in the side of worthless mother fuckers




I have done security... It has nothing on this place... 
Women literally get pregnant so they don't have to work, equal oppurtunity comes once a week because someone yelled, or made someone actually work. It goes on forever.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 31, 2011)

rage racing said:


> Do you work in a prison or the White House....




I work with military personnel who are either legitimately hurt (10%) or faking that they are hurt in order to get out with full medical benefits. (the other 90%) 

They are all still required to work up to their limitations. Yet some claim everything they do causes them to have migraines...   As someone who experiences constant migraines due to a training mishap, I know when someone is bullshitting. Some of the women are there for pregnancy, so naturally they claim they can't do ANYTHING. Which includes sweeping, or wiping off a single desk, (I am being literal). They have the baby, go on convo leave for 4 months, then come back and get told they need to pick orders... So walla they end up prego again!!!!
I can't stand people who sit around being worthless while collecting a check for nothing, but can smoke while pregnant, oh yeah, while they are out at a club Friday night in heels!!! WTF!!! It is called malingering, and is punishable by the UCMJ, but it gets swept under the rug every time.
There are thiefs, lairs, alcoholics, and people who truly neglect their kids... All trying to collect your tax money for the rest of their lives.


----------



## chilla (Oct 31, 2011)

Sometimes I do get a little stressed out especially at stupid fucking retarded drivers and the mother fuckin puppies in the gym..

To help me relax I turn on some music. Or better yet I smoke a bowl of that good ol ganja.


----------



## johnblaze (Oct 31, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> No, I definitely can't prove that. I was referring to Christianity being a myth. The science behind evolution is so overwhelming that to believe in humans coming from Adam and eve is just insanity. Not to mention talking snakes, magical fruit, noahs ark, virgin births, rising from the dead etc.
> 
> Although the Vatican now accepts evolution as fact, it's absurd to simultaneously accept evolution and believe in the bible as being the word of god.
> 
> ...


 Science also created nuclear bombs and chemical warfare....not picking sides or anything , just saying...


----------



## .V. (Oct 31, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I don't hate anyone, and I'm not shoving any beliefs down anyones throat.  I'm merely pointing out Christianity is a myth and the sciences of biology, anthropology, zoology, geology, astronomy, and paleontology agree!



My view and your view...but then what I do can not be proven scientifically and I've seen it work...because I know it will when I do it.  Just as the person who prays and KNOWS it will work when they do it.  So their belief is just that...a belief...and so it has value to them.  If it keeps them calm and happy then I'm all for it.  I keep my spiritual life and my scientific life separate though because they do not agree.  When I'm working, it's science.  When I'm "working" in another sense, I keep science out of it because if I have doubts, look for evidence of how and why it works...then it won't.

But then again, so will ativan.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 31, 2011)

johnblaze said:


> Science also created nuclear bombs and chemical warfare....not picking sides or anything , just saying...



 Religion also was the reasoning for numerous genocides, the crusades, and most recently it is used as a reason for bombing public forums.


----------



## GMO (Oct 31, 2011)

Hench said:


> Good thread Chris, but ffs ladies this zone is about Gears and all the ways they can be abused, start a prayer thread in open chat if you want to debate this shit.




^^^This


----------



## johnblaze (Oct 31, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Religion also was the reasoning for numerous genocides, the crusades, and most recently it is used as a reason for bombing public forums.


 I'm with you...like I said I'm not picking sides or anything, it was just funny to me that he was demonizing religion and acting as if science was a pure doctrine. I guess everybody does that when they are trying to prove that their belief system is better than than the opposing point of view. That said, I think we are hijacking this thread so I'm out


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 31, 2011)

johnblaze said:


> I'm with you...like I said I'm not picking sides or anything, it was just funny to me that he was demonizing religion and acting as if science was a pure doctrine. I guess everybody does that when they are trying to prove that their belief system is better than than the opposing point of view. That said, I think we are hijacking this thread so I'm out



I concur bro... Both sides have caused many deaths, wars, and promoted corruption.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 31, 2011)

This thread is a failure.

Only bigbenj loses his mind when he goes on-cycle


----------



## rockhardly (Oct 31, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Your belief system is a myth.





exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm not shoving any beliefs down anyones throat.



Neg'ed for being a liar!  You used this thread to do exactly that.  If you want to express your beliefs when asked, great but you are personally attacking "believers".  It would be like attacking someone for taking deep breaths instead of praying.  




exphysiologist88 said:


> And, then we have been brainwashed to think faith is a good thing.  Why is believing in something that we have no reason to believe in is good?



Yep.  The Ten Commandments are a horrible.



exphysiologist88 said:


> Science creates medicine and builds buildings, faith allows someone to fly airplanes into buildings so they can go to heaven.  Faith allowed Jim jones followers to feed their children kool aid w rat poison.  Faith is why Muslims are wreaking havoc on the world.



I'm an engineer and I have lots of books.  I can't ever recall a time that a building jumped out of it and presented itself to me.  I am willing to bet every medicine or building was made by man.

Also, I never see faith flying an airplane.  I see people doing that, too.




exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm an atheist, I don't claim there is no god, that would be absurd to think I know that.  But, I'm not convinced there is one, and that what atheism means.



Who the fuck asked you anyway!

Back to topic!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 31, 2011)

Hench said:


> Good thread Chris, but ffs ladies this zone is about Gears and all the ways they can be abused, start a prayer thread in open chat if you want to debate this shit.



Always on time Hench.  Now let's continue our group Thearpy session boys and gals.  Let it all out.  Digit I wish I could have been a fly on the wall to see that guys face when you looked him with the I will eat you look!!!  Lol.  

It's good to communicate this stuff to help other members out. We all need to be reminded that is was our own choice to cycle not others, so let it go, take a walk, heck call a friend up and vent, but please no one let the actions speak loud!!!  Could cost you everything.  I don't know how we could ship to gear to prison??? HAHAHA!!!


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 31, 2011)

Im with heavy on this, its not steroids that tempt me to go brock lesnar on a fool,(havnt tried tren tho)  it is large amounts of caffeine combined with a bad situation


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 31, 2011)

As stated before I owe you all reps!  Just have to wait a while, given too much out in 24hrs.


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 31, 2011)

rockhardly said:


> Neg'ed for being a liar!  You used this thread to do exactly that.  If you want to express your beliefs when asked, great but you are personally attacking "believers".  It would be like attacking someone for taking deep breaths instead of praying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Science is not a belief system.  It's based on evidence.  And baby Jesus doesn't appreciate your evil tone!  Who would Jesus neg?


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 31, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Science is not a belief system.  It's based on evidence.  And baby Jesus doesn't appreciate your evil tone!  Who would Jesus neg?



 Science is based on *theories*, with evidence thrown in there at times.   That evidence is only provided by the available tools at the time, which sometimes provide false truths. Science is disproved, modified, altered, even proved at times.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 31, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Science is based on *theories*, with evidence thrown in there at times.   That evidence is only provided by the available tools at the time, which sometimes provide false truths. Science is disproved, modified, altered, even proved at times.



Absolutely! That's why science is superior to faith and superstition.  Science is willing to change it's position in the face of evidence that contradicts it's previous convictions.  Religious doctrine won't do this.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 31, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> No, I definitely can't prove that.  I was referring to Christianity being a myth.  The science behind evolution is so overwhelming that to believe in humans coming from Adam and eve is just insanity.  Not to mention talking snakes, magical fruit, noahs ark, virgin births, rising from the dead etc.
> 
> Although* the Vatican now accepts evolution as fact, it's absurd to simultaneously accept evolution and believe in the bible as being the word of god.*
> 
> ...



You stated above, that a religious institution has accepted change. 

(playing devils advocate bro). I am with you.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 31, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Im with heavy on this, its not steroids that tempt me to go brock lesnar on a fool,(havnt tried tren tho)  it is large amounts of caffeine combined with a bad situation


I drive in rush hour traffic every day of the work week and these drivers are insane in the mornings. 

Caffeine = road rage.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 31, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Science is based on *theories*, with evidence thrown in there at times.   That evidence is only provided by the available tools at the time, which sometimes provide false truths. Science is disproved, modified, altered, even proved at times.



I think you are confusing theories w hypothesis.  A theory like the theory of evolution is a theory because it has withstood scrutiny for a very long time.  Atomic theory is another example.  We can't prove these theories beyond a doubt, but the evidence is overwhelming, that's why they are no longer a hypothesis, but a Theory w a capital T.

And your question about the Vatican accepting evolution illustrates my point that they are completely contradictory in their thinking.  They believe that humans evolved over millions of years and that the stories in the bible are true at the same time.  Anyone w any intelligence can see that these two views are incompatible.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 31, 2011)

Gentlemen, we need to refocus to the main point of this thread.  Exphysiologist88 I value what your saying and as stated before and to all not hard feelings to anyone's opinions, values or beliefs, but if you would like to create a thread for this type of debate in open chat and post the link in here to further your discussion I would greatly appreciate it bro.


----------



## xMADxMACx (Oct 31, 2011)

Fkn go apeshit on some delicious Vaj.

Or

Poke smot....or something like that


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 31, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Gentlemen, we need to refocus to the main point of this thread.  Exphysiologist88 I value what your saying and as stated before and to all not hard feelings to anyone's opinions, values or beliefs, but if you would like to create a thread for this type of debate in open chat and post the link in here to further your discussion I would greatly appreciate it bro.



Agreed, I apologize.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 31, 2011)

As for the topic.  I haven't had any issues w anger related to aas use.  But, I've only done 2 cycles.


----------



## Coldfusion_71 (Oct 31, 2011)

GMO said:


> I never do anything impulsively, so by the time I have the perfect murder planned out (solid alibi, where to dump the body, weapon, etc.), I will have already cooled down...hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You cannot prove a negative, the burden of proof lies with the person who makes an affirmative claim, not the person who asks for evidence of the claim.

On Topic-I get to the point where my heart starts beating so fast i have to do something to relieve the anger, i just go to the gym and take it out on the weights.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 31, 2011)

If I desire to continue using aas, and build love with my wife, then I can not afford to act irresponsible and inapropriate. Like many of you, I am much more confident and calm when I'm on my aas. When Im tired,stressed,hungry, or all 3 at the same time I am more likely to be agressive and irretable. Sometimes this is good for me cause I might let someone know exactly what I should have said, but was too scared. Ive been blessed to put some relationships in proper order. The older I get the better this works out for me. Good topic!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 31, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> As for the topic.  I haven't had any issues w anger related to aas use.  But, I've only done 2 cycles.



Different people definitely have different responses to different compounds. Anecdotally many people experience depression on EQ. And tren is notorious for inducing aggression or shortness of temper & mood change. I've seen this in action and its subtle. It can come across as someone being a smartass in an unapologetic manner and they're not even aware of that change. I think it can be a subtle change - not necessarily a full-on rage but something that I would put on par w/ the subtle in mood that can come over you when "that time of the month" settles in. 

I think its so important to go into a cycle w/ the awareness that these sorts of changes can come over you and just sit back over the course of the day and "observe" yourself and any distinct changes in mood or tendency to respond a certain way. If you know what to expect w/ certain compounds, then you can learn to anticipate & manage your behavior, or consciously choose to go w/ other compounds.


----------



## bobdylan (Oct 31, 2011)

Punching holes into wood and working the high steel is how I Woosah

Though in all srsness while I am still a noob so far the only thing that really puts me on edge is clen. It just gets me so wound up.


----------



## flogzero (Oct 31, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I think its so important to go into a cycle w/ the awareness that these sorts of changes can come over you and just sit back over the course of the day and "observe" yourself and any distinct changes in mood or tendency to respond a certain way.




Great point - it's not always rage.  I have to tell myself to be extra nice so people don't think I'm arrogant while I'm on cycle...


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 1, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Different people definitely have different responses to different compounds. Anecdotally many people experience depression on EQ. And tren is notorious for inducing aggression or shortness of temper & mood change. I've seen this in action and its subtle. It can come across as someone being a smartass in an unapologetic manner and they're not even aware of that change. I think it can be a subtle change - not necessarily a full-on rage but something that I would put on par w/ the subtle in mood that can come over you when "that time of the month" settles in.
> 
> I think its so important to go into a cycle w/ the awareness that these sorts of changes can come over you and just sit back over the course of the day and "observe" yourself and any distinct changes in mood or tendency to respond a certain way. If you know what to expect w/ certain compounds, then you can learn to anticipate & manage your behavior, or consciously choose to go w/ other compounds.



Interestingly, I found myself more emotional while on cycle, but in a good way.  I was constantly overwhelmed with my adoration for my wife and my family, and couldn't help talking about how much I cared about them.  I actually think it made me appreciate my family like I never had before.  Obviously, my wife loved it.  It had me worried that my estrogen was too high, but when checked it was usually around 30.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is a link of a thread that I started on the effects of prayer, or lack thereof.  with scientific studies.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/146581-does-prayer-have-any-effect.html#post2531868


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 1, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Here is a link of a thread that I started on the effects of prayer, or lack thereof.  with scientific studies.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/146581-does-prayer-have-any-effect.html#post2531868



Well played, much respect to you for not letting ego get in the way here.  Thanks for channel the conversation to another thread.

I too remind myself that it is no ones decision but mine to inject straight test into my body and the effects of such brings me back to my first statement, my choice not others.  

Last night for instance, my kido had a little too much candy and was pushing me over the edge, so I went into another room and ref back to what I said at the opening of the thread, had a laugh at all the post i read and came back about 3mins later g2g.  




So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sassy, perfectly said in your post - hit the nail on the head.

In my personal experience I find that when I'm on cycle I feel so confident in myself that when an argument arises I don't get angry any more easily, but I find myself frustrated with how ignorant the other person seems because I am clearly better, smarter, and 100% correct in any and all situations (exaggerated arrogance, don't worry I'm not actually that much of a dick).

As far as increased aggression overall though I can say that I LOVE how much more aggressive and confident I tend to be talking to women. I'm a really down-to-earth, nice, funny guy overall - but on cycle I feel like a straight up smooth criminal and always have just the right cunning and impressive thing to say


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Interestingly, I found myself more emotional while on cycle, but in a good way.  I was constantly overwhelmed with my adoration for my wife and my family, and couldn't help talking about how much I cared about them.  I actually think it made me appreciate my family like I never had before.  Obviously, my wife loved it. * It had me worried that my estrogen was too high, but when checked it was usually around 30*.



There ya have it folks! Medically supported proof that appreciating your family does NOT mean you're a pussy!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 1, 2011)

There is really a lot of great input here and I personally have enjoyed reading them all, even from *exphysiologist88*.  Its good to see you not the only one that struggles or doesn't have any issues while cycling to gauge where you are at or where you need to be.  There are so many changes that can and will go on during a cycle of 8-however many weeks on.  Whats even more interesting is how are bodies and minds are changing that what we feel on experience this cycel we will not the next because of how we change so much form month to month.  Good stuff though everyone.  Thanks for all the input!!!


----------



## lcht2 (Nov 2, 2011)

i think about my family, and if i kill these fools, ill never see them again...thats how i woosah. so personally i've become better at useing my words rather then my fists...i've been known to run people off there hi horses is seconds with just a few words.

honestly though, i've always been the type of guy that is a little over the top, i tend to say things that will rub people the wrong way. so when im on cycle, its even worse and i have to catch myself before i make someone cry like a bitch. the thing is though, when it comes to my family, i do not have this problem. like another said, i become more affectionate and concerned for there needs.


----------



## Eford3 (Nov 2, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> FYI prayer is a placebo.  Praying does not change the chances of something happening or not.  Your belief system is a myth.
> And, deep breathing is a form of meditation in which a person practices mindfulness, which originated from Buddhism, and is very effective.



you should try it sometime.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 2, 2011)

Eford3 said:


> you should try it sometime.



You should refer to the link I posted here and address it there.  

And, I do practice mindfulness, which is a form of meditation that originates from Buddhism, but actually has science to back it up.  It's being used successfully by psychologists.


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 2, 2011)

When I'm on cycle and pissed, I punch babies.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 2, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> When I'm on cycle and pissed, I punch babies.


 

Well I guess one man's woosah is another babies pain then!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> When I'm on cycle and pissed, I punch babies.


 FUCK YA i tear babies the fuck up


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 3, 2011)

LOL as long as it is with a really soft pillow and not that hard right??  LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## jtterrible (Nov 3, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> LOL as long as it is with a really soft pillow and not that hard right??  LOLOLOLOLOL



no more often than not it's with a bat and, or spiked mace..


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 4, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> no more often than not it's with a bat and, or spiked mace..



Hmm, that is a great idea.  I usually just duck tape my kid to the wall and them peace comes back over my heart.  JK.


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Hmm, that is a great idea. I usually just duck tape my kid to the wall and them peace comes back over my heart. JK.
> 
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris


 thats how i tiolet train my kids. tape them to the toilet


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> thats how i tiolet train my kids. tape them to the toilet



And what do you spend on therapy for them now?


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 4, 2011)

LMAO ... I had to look up "woosah"....

GuySpeak: Made popular by the movie Bad Boys II, its a verb that means to take a breather, recenter, and calm down. This may be done by repeating the word "woosah" over and over, or merely "woosahing" by taking a step back and chilling out.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 4, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> LMAO ... I had to look up "woosah"....
> 
> GuySpeak: Made popular by the movie Bad Boys II, its a verb that means to take a breather, recenter, and calm down. This may be done by repeating the word "woosah" over and over, or merely "woosahing" by taking a step back and chilling out.



So did I!  Even my wife w her amazing vocabulary had never heard of it.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 4, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Chrisotpherm* 

 
_Hmm, that is a great idea. I usually just duck tape my kid to the wall and them peace comes back over my heart. JK.


So Mote it Be
Chris_

thats how i tiolet train my kids. tape them to the toilet 

LOL....  Did it work?  LOL

LMAO ... I had to look up "woosah"....

GuySpeak: Made popular by the movie Bad Boys II, its a verb that means to take a breather, recenter, and calm down. This may be done by repeating the word "woosah" over and over, or merely "woosahing" by taking a step back and chilling out. 

You have to watch the movie now Sassy if you haven't done so already.  It will really give you a laugh after reading these post.  Martin Larwence does a great job on the comedy part of this.  One of the main reason I created this thread is to get guys and gals to laugh and remember life is to fun to take it to serious!

You all will see plenty more threads like this from me as I want to keep the laughs going in here as much and as clean as possible!!!  Like this one here I created a couple of weeks ago: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/145296-injecting-while-driving.html


----------

